# Where to buy Pothos?



## TheBigSleep (Aug 28, 2012)

Research has indicated that a houseplant called Pothos grows well underwater, and I'd love to add some to my tank - I'd like to avoid ordering it and so far I haven't found any local stores that carry it. I'm still looking around, but thought it might be worth asking here - anyone know where I can buy some Pothos? Thanks!


----------



## KaryPerry (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is Georgia it is in about every store. Home Depot, Lowe's, Grocery stores in the florist section. They do well in water, but not sure about submerged. Good luck!


----------



## TheBigSleep (Aug 28, 2012)

KaryPerry said:


> Here is Georgia it is in about every store. Home Depot, Lowe's, Grocery stores in the florist section. They do well in water, but not sure about submerged. Good luck!


Thanks, for some reason Home Depot never occurred to me! I tried calling Agway and they said they don't have it at the moment (no one in New England stocks plants going into winter) but I'll check out Home Depot later! Also, my plan is to put it in my new-ish 20g "guppy spawning pool" tank. Basically it was a 20g with high substrate (dirt + cap) and low water, resulting in depths varying 4"-8", that was used as a simple overflow/holding tank for other things. It ended up being temporary home to some feeder guppies and now it's a full blown spawning operation, and I'd like to clean it up and add some nicer looking plants. The Pothos is to be planted in a back corner with about 4" of water depth and a good 4-5" of soil depth. Hopefully it'll work out!


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

I've gotten some pretty nice pothos plants at Walmart. I have a plant on my desk at work that's growing a new leaf every couple days.

My wife has a plant growing out of her 20G community tank that is doing very well.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using House Plants in Aquariums*



TheBigSleep said:


> Research has indicated that a houseplant called Pothos grows well underwater, and I'd love to add some to my tank - I'd like to avoid ordering it and so far I haven't found any local stores that carry it. I'm still looking around, but thought it might be worth asking here - anyone know where I can buy some Pothos? Thanks!


Hello The...

Pothos is sold at most of the chain hardware stores like Lowe's and Home Depot. The chain grocery stores also carry varieties of this plant. The best house plant to grow under water is Chinese Evergreen (Aglaonema). I emerse the roots in my planted tanks and the plant keeps the water nitrogen free. You just rinse all the potting mixture from the roots and make sure the roots are under the water with the leaves above. See attached pics.

B


----------



## TheBigSleep (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! Happy to report that the Pothos has been acquired, Home Depot had a splendid little pot of it for right around $10 that will yield more cuttings that I could ever use. Pretty excited about this concept! One of the back corners has a perfect spot for it so we'll see how it goes


----------

